# Multiple XD's



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a bi'tone XD-40 compact as my primary home defense, and when browsing through the gallery section, I noticed many of you have multiple XD's. I'd also like to get a XDM in 40 or 45 for range fun, and my next buy has got to be a XD 9 SC. I shot a rental the other day at the range..... oooooooh, so sweet!! Nothing feels better in the hand than these guys.

Can you really have enough XD's???


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it goes for any brand. If you find .40 you really like, then decide to get a 9mm as well, you naturally gravitate towards something similar.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

good choice with the xd9sc! i have one and it is my primary carry piece! its never failed me once and i trust my life to it! not to mention it is quite accurate for a subby! and just to clarify! there is no such thing as a xd40 'compact'. the 9mm and .40's are only offered int he sub., service, and tacticle models! and as much as i would like to have a XDm in .45, im saddened to say its not "yet" available! i can only imagine SA is smart enough to realize how beneficial it would be to them to produce a XDm in .45!


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Not to ruffle any feathers (i am new to all this) www.xdpistols.com calls them compact. Every model thats the 4" barrel. 3" is sub and the 5" giant is the full sized. I think you responded to my post about this same "mis-type".....:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers (i am new to all this) www.xdpistols.com calls them compact. Every model thats the 4" barrel. 3" is sub and the 5" giant is the full sized. I think you responded to my post about this same "mis-type".....:mrgreen:


They're wrong! :smt033

Springfield Armory names the 4" w/full-sized grip the "Service" model, and the 5" w/full-sized grip as the "Tactical" model. :smt023

ETA: There is a model which is a .45ACP that is called a "Compact" which has the 4" barrel with the sub-compact sized grip.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that I think about it, how could you get to SUB-compact without having a compact model? I leave this to the experts. Who here thats NOT a JR. member can elaborate?


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> They're wrong! :smt033
> 
> Springfield Armory names the 4" w/full-sized grip the "Service" model, and the 5" w/full-sized grip as the "Tactical" model. :smt023


You were too quick for my dis comeback post.. Thanks a bunch..lol. just kidding. But does that make sense to jump from full to SUB compact?


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

So in essence the SERVICE model would pretty much be a compact version of the TACTICAL. I mean I think we are splitting hairs at this point.


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

*XD*

Compact refers to the grip length - you can have a Service or Tactical in a compact grip- or you can "chop" the grip of a standard Service or Tactical to make a compact pistol. I believe the 3" is the sub-compact. It is a bit confusing.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Can you really have enough XD's???


After getting 100 rds through my brand spankin' new 4" 45 "Compact" Saturday, a very simple answer..

Nope you can't have enough XD's. Well maybe just two, one for each hand, if you're Antonia Banderas diving over a bar or something in a movie.:smt071


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I would love to find an XDc or XDsc. Oh well.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

C-Kicks said:


> I would love to find an XDc or XDsc. Oh well.


Too bad you we're looking a little over a month ago. I had my XD9SC for sale then.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> I would love to find an XDc or XDsc. Oh well.


My XD9SC is for sale, I just haven't had time to post it up yet. If only you were in Colorado! It costs too much to ship...


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I've got a bi'tone XD-40 compact as my primary home defense, and when browsing through the gallery section, I noticed many of you have multiple XD's. I'd also like to get a XDM in 40 or 45 for range fun, and my next buy has got to be a XD 9 SC. I shot a rental the other day at the range..... oooooooh, so sweet!! Nothing feels better in the hand than these guys.
> 
> Can you really have enough XD's???


No you can never have enough. I have the 40 and 45 and I am now contemplating a 9mm for the wife (really for me I just let her think it's for her).


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I would rather have a .40 but if i could find a 9 then I would get it. Sine the ammo shortage I waould rather keep all my guns the same caliber if possible.


----------

